# MinionsWeb 120 LED DuoUV floodlight



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I bought one fo the above floodlights and it is AWESOME! I used to use several 18 inch black lights but this is a much better effect. Since its LED it uses next to no electricity. We have been switching over to as many LED lloight as possible. I will be buying more of these next year. Heres a sample of my FCG with the floodlight-enoy


----------

